

Its my Technology. - pajju
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ho7xhgWV8

======
pajju
Such projects don't get funded and noticed. There is definitely a huge market
in developing countries.

Not in the picture are any Rural entrepreneurs solving these real world rural
problems. Its not always software, entertainment and media. Startups must see
this other unexploited niche segment. Time to disrupt here as well.

~~~
tombin
It's a niche segment, are untapped segments. The problem is getting your
product noticed and identifying markets.

------
tombin
Great. Made my day. Its true - our own needs create Innovation. Now I need the
prototype of those. Searching.

